# Killing grass around pine seedling?



## crappiepole

Is there a grass/weed killer that can be sprayed around pine seedling without killing the trees ? Thanks


----------



## Radar420

crappiepole said:


> Is there a grass/weed killer that can be sprayed around pine seedling without killing the trees ? Thanks


Depending on the size of the tree, get a length of PVC with a diameter large enough to fit over the seedling and spray around the PVC with whatever herbicide you want. If your trees already have a lot of side-branching, then you could cut the bottom out of a 5-gallon pail and spray around that instead.


----------



## Tibbs

Yes there is a spray. I just picked up some atrazene from a guy who runs Crop Production Services in Owosso mi. He told me that there is a spray you can use on pines. Its not restricted either anyone can buy it. I was surprised to hear this.. Another good way to prevent weeds is to cut a 3 ft X 3ft piece of back plastic and place a 12 inch slit in center. Put this over the tree on ground and use dirt clods from shovel to hold in place. This will prevent weeds and provide a moist hot ground surface to ensure survival, Works great, Remove when they get large enough to make it on there own.


----------



## wruebs

Just adding my 2 cents. My white pines seem to do well with weeds as long as they don't choke out the sun. But if the weeds are moderate, I let them go. The weeds also seem to help with limiting the deer browsing.

now the spruce are another matter......


----------



## oldforester

This product has done a good job for me. I use it in a two gallon hand sprayer, but it is used with larger equipment. 


Product Name: Poast Herbicide [BASF Corporation] 

EPA Registration No.: 7969-58 7969-58 

Expiration Date: 12/1/2007 

Registration Status Date: 1/1/1985 

Registration Status: Registered 

Company Name and Reg. No.: BASF CORPORATION [7969] 

Signal Word WARNING 

Formulation: Emulsifiable Concentrate 

Pesticide Type: Herbicide Terrestrial


----------



## crappiepole

Great info, can't beat the Michigan Sportsman Forums.


----------



## Bear in the Woods

Another go method it you do not have 1000's of trees, is to go to your local carpet shop and get some of the carpet they have torn out of houses. Cut the carpet into one foot squares and slit one side to the middle of the piece. Place it around the tree with the knap side up and the jute back side down. As the tree grows no harm to the trunk and as the carpet rots the birds, rabbits and other rodents have nesting material. The carpet chokes out the grass and weeds, allows the rain thru and it decomposes over time. And generally the carpet places are glad to give it away, because they do not have to pay to dispose of it. Or during city clean up days in the spring and fall is a good time to salvage scrap carpet, if your not above doing a little salvage work.:yikes:


----------



## BowHuntingFool

Personally I leave the grasses around the pines! The grasses will protect them in the winter, then in spring I'll walk the property and clear it away by hand! Its alot of work but I enjoy it!


----------



## bhugo

Rogers elevator in Mt. Morris is where I buy Flauzifop(funny name). It is kinda close to you. It is the active ingredient in selective grass killers. You will need to get a non ionic surfactant also. Both are pricey compared to generic roundup, but they work great on our christmas trees and trouble spots in clover fields. The folks there have always been great to us. 

Brian


----------



## RIVERAT

crappiepole said:


> Is there a grass/weed killer that can be sprayed around pine seedling without killing the trees ? Thanks


I have used a chemical called Goal as an over -the -top spray on pine trees with good success. Look up the label on the net and decide if you think that it is right for you.


----------



## Ringneck Wrecker

The bucket with the PVC works wonders. We planted 6 inch saplings 4 years ago, and all of them are probably 3 ft high now. They are growing in a set aside program.


----------



## bishs

I have sprayed thousands of trees with roundup and a 4 gallon back pack sprayer. I use a 4 foot section of duct. The kind that snaps together to form an 8" diameter tube. Then cut an 8" dowel rod. Drill through the opposite sides of the tube an inch down from the top. Put a screw through the hole and into each end of the dowel. Makes a great handle. When the trees get 2 feet tall, I don't use any protection. I spray around them in the morning when there is no wind. Two sweeping passes on each side. I keep the edge of the spray pattern 8" or so from the tree foliage. I have never noticed any tree loss. If any gets on the tree its very little, and doesn't harm the tree.


----------



## GrizzlyBear

Bish gave us the head's up on this little trick a few years ago, and it works awesome. We currently have about 1500 Norways, that have been sprayed at one time or another using this method. It works awesome.


----------



## Sudden Impact

Crappiepole

Fusilade 2 is listed for over the top spraying on pines and spruces, works well. We band each row and use a four wheeler with one spray tip and drive right over the row (straddle) on seedling trees.


----------



## masterG

Forget the chemical applications. If you want to control weeds around your pine saplings simply cut some branches from a mature pine. Old Christmas trees work well for this. Place a branch or two around the sapling...allowing the sapling to poke through. This should keep the weeds at bay and help retain water in the soil. If you are growing blueberries, they can also benefit from this method. There. Save money and keep the chemicals out of the environment.


----------



## Willie Tippit

When I plant i use a 2ft sq piece of landscape fabric cut a small x inn the middle of the fabric and 1/2 bucket mulch anything will do for mulch then you can weed whip around them very easy with out harm and or till they are mature...


----------



## kdholstein

yes I have used roundup also- let the tree be a couple of years old and you'll be ok- don't get any on the new growth and you'll be ok. if you are spraying in the early spring that shouldn't be an issue.


----------

